# HMS Supply RC ??



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have just bought CalderCraft HMS Supply 18th century Brig. I am thinking can I making it as a sailing model with Radio Control. Controlling prop and rudder only, with a small amount of furned sail. As she is double planked how do I make her water tight. 
Has anyone any advise on this.
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

A thin sheet of Polythene in between plank layers possibly? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

.
Oakum and pitch?
(Thumb)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

On the 'real vessels' they used Calico as the membrane.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete wish you all the best in your new venture the Supply looks a good build 
Regards
Allan


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

as a modeller of some experience PJ, if you want to replicate the originality of the real boat you can use a layer of "calico"....ie a cotton handkerchief as your middle layer between the two layers of planking.......and this can be glued and impregnated with a two part epoxy surface laying up resin available either on line or from good model shops.....Westbourne models or Cornwall models stock it.........and the best is called ZAP.................if you just want to plank your model without going to such extremes as an inner layer of Calico, you can finish your hull and then before putting the deck on use the epoxy surface resin or even a GRP polyester Gelcoat to paint the inside of the hull...........don't go down the idea of an inner layer of polythene though as your outer layer of planks will have nothing to adhere too......and would just fall off. neil.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Wooen hull*

Hi,

With wooden hulls I always use a thin sheet of fibreglass and resin.

If you want to keep the plank detail put the fibreglass inside.

If the planking is pretty tight I use Estapol, pour a little inside the hull and rock the hull.

Be warned though, if you do this indoors you may suffer permanent harm.

The ladies do not like the mess the above makes.

Regards


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

After some time I decided the job of putting in motor etc for RC was going to be more difficult than what I thought, so many thanks for the response I had back.
I have made a start, and have attached photo but again I have trouble getting more than one pic at a time, can't figure where I go wrong.
Pete


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Another photo.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Supply and Australia*

Another photo of HMS Supply. I didn't double plank the lower half as it was painted white.
The reason for building this ship is because one of my ancestors Phillip Gidley King was in command of the vessel when she left Australia and founded the settlement of Norfolk Island with 15 male and female convicts in 1788. Prior to this he was on the Sirus with Governer Phillip which with 9 other ships took the first convicts to Australia. This was known as "The first fleet"
Apologises for the history lesson, and any members on the other side of the world.
Pete


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete coming along nicely,its good to build something that you know has a family background, keep the posts coming.
Regards.
Allan.


----------

